# Dublin for Kids ?



## RedTop (18 Feb 2010)

I'm planning on taking a large family of kids aged 8 to 17 to Dublin for 2 days. Hoping to catch some of the Museums close to the Government Buildings. Not interested in the Zoo. Looking for any other recommendations to keep kids entertained and Mum & Dad happy. Unfortunately, I heard the Dinosaur Exhibition in the Ambassador is finished. Ideas ?  Thanks


----------



## lionstour (18 Feb 2010)

I think the natural history museum is down in collins barracks now, you can get the Luas down to it.  The GAA museum.  Maybe the Viking splash if its still going.


----------



## huskerdu (19 Feb 2010)

lionstour said:


> I think the natural history museum is down in collins barracks now, you can get the Luas down to it.  The GAA museum.  Maybe the Viking splash if its still going.



The musuem at Collins Barracks is the musuem of decrative arts but has 
also has a small part of the Natural history Museum collection in one room. See www.museum.ie for details.


Viking Splash is still going and is a good laugh.


----------



## lionstour (21 Feb 2010)

huskerdu said:


> The musuem at Collins Barracks is the musuem of decrative arts but has
> also has a small part of the Natural history Museum collection in one room. See www.museum.ie for details.
> 
> 
> Viking Splash is still going and is a good laugh.


 
Was aware of that, but it does hold more than a small amount of the stuff from the natural history museum, as it is closed at the moment.


----------



## Complainer (21 Feb 2010)

Check out dublincity.ie (and the other local authority websites if you are going to be out in the 'burbs) for details of any kids events happening over your trip.


----------



## smparent (19 Jun 2010)

If you have a nice day head out to Newbridge House and farm in North County Dublin just off the M1. Fab playground and great for a picnic and long walk around farm.


----------



## Complainer (19 Jun 2010)

Handy calendar of free family/kids events around south Dublin available at [broken link removed]


----------



## ROSS (22 Jun 2010)

[broken link removed]

[broken link removed]

http://www.dublinkids.ie/

[broken link removed]


----------



## notagardener (22 Jun 2010)

Go to St. Stephen's Green (just around the corner from Government Buildings). Kids will love it, duck pond, play area, may be a band playing at the band stand. Stroll down Grafton Street and enjoy all the street entertainment. Head into Trinity College, lovely walk around the grounds and the kids may enjoy seeing the Book of Kells. Then over to Temple Bar and lots more street entertainment. Enjoy


----------



## Wonderer (22 Jun 2010)

think that might be Newgrange farm - fab indeed but not really a Dublin experience if you are coming up for that. The Ark - cultural centre for children in Temple Bar - terrific stuff there


----------

